# Maltese with Silky hair



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I have finished school now, so I'm thinking of adding another maltese. I love Lizzie to death, but she has a cottony coat that is sooo hard to take care of. If I get another puppy, I want one with a silky coat. Does anyone know of any breeders in Texas who have Malteses with silky coats?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most show breeders have some silk and some not so silky. Luckily we have some great breeders in the Texas area. Pashes and Rhapsody to name two. Tell them what you are looking for when you speak to a breeder.


----------

